# Need help with colouring !



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Red based dogs can have either black or brown noses. Looks like your guy got brown. It's very common for light colored eyes to accompany brown noses. I doubt the eyes will stay blue; they will probably darken to some shade of green or light brown.


----------

